# General Cure dose



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Kathy I have General Cure, (medtrimazole (sp) ) But can't find the dose for chickens, Not fish.

Do you have it?


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Kathy I have General Cure, (medtrimazole (sp) ) But can't find the dose for chickens, Not fish.
> 
> Do you have it?


The dose I use is 50 mg/kg (22.77 mg per pound). 
















The general cure is 250 mg metronidazole *and* 75 mg praziquantel. Praziquantel can be given up to 9.09 mg per pound, but is usually given at 4.54 mg per pound.

Does that help?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks! I don't even have the mg/g , like nothing like 5g of powder=? mg.

So that would mean 22.7mg/1lb=68.1mg/3 lbs. I want to give 68.1 mg, but how how much powder would that be?


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Thanks! I don't even have the mg/g , like nothing like 5g of powder=? mg.
> 
> So that would mean 22.7mg/1lb=68.1mg/3 lbs. I want to give 68.1 mg, but how how much powder would that be?


68.1 mg out of the 250 pack is about 1/4 pack.

My math:
68.1 / 250 = 0.27 of a pack for a 3 pound bird.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

If you're asking how much by way of tsp, there is no way to know unless you have a gram scale.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

FWIW, I only ever suggest that people use General Cure when they have to other way to get metronidazole quickly. Such people are usually those with peafowl or turkeys when they suspect blackhead.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks. I'll write that down on the pack. 250 mg. per pack. Your right, I'd need a gram scale to divide that into 4. And 50mg/kg dose.


----------

